# 1x Hawke Scope + Vortek LDR = let the testing begin



## Watcher (Dec 31, 2008)

I kept looking at my new muzzy standing against the wall and I had to act. So I pulled my possibles together and headed to range. When I got there, I realized "possibles are unlimited" and that I left my loose Triple Seven at home. 

So rather than starting to "work up" a load I was limited to shooting Triple Seven 50 gr pellets. 

But that's ok: 100 gr TS pellets behind 250 gr Barnes saboted Spit fire TMZ to start the process for my new Traditions Vortek LDR, Hawke scope. According to Barnes, I should be getting around 1870 fps muzzle velocity. My first shot at 50 yards showed my "bore sighting" just needed a small tweak which was a good omen.

Observations:
1) I've never shot sabots much. Man they are hard to set. I did swab the barrel after each shot. Not sure I could have set them if I hadn't. If that's any indication, they make a solid gas seal! That is good for consistency.

2) It's been a while since I shot a 1x scope. Although it worked flawlessly, those targets are sure small!

Overall, pretty impressed and happy with my first time out and limited opportunity to "experiment".


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

Looks like a good start to me! Very nice set up you have there - I really like the look of that reticle. I'm interested to hear how it all holds up for you. If I made the switch to a different scope, this may be the one.


----------

